# I got accepted!!!



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

I just got the news that i got accepted at berklee college of music in Boston Ma not only that but I received one of the four presidential scholarships that thay only give to four people a year which pays for half the years tuition Im so dang happy I can hardly contain myself!!!! i just wanted to share the good news with an online community that i hold so dear!! YAYA


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats, that is GREAT news.
So happy for you.


----------



## crystalview (Mar 9, 2008)

I knew you played, but you must have done great on the performance interview. Do you start soon or in the fall? What are you doing with your tanks you seem to enjoy them so.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That's great! My buddy loves it there. He also has a few tanks and plays every instrument in the book. Congrats!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

lol i have an entire fish room to sell in the next month becuase i move in may


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats!!! What an amazing accomplishment... 1 or 4!!! Glad your going in May and not Jan! At least you'll start out warm. 

I'm gonna miss all the plants you sell. You're gonna have to take some of it all with you.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

wow! congrats. 

My professor use to go there an one of my good friends is there right now. 

If u decide to sell the Eriocaulon sp. 'Mato Grosso', i'll certianly buy it.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

MartialTheory said:


> wow! congrats.
> 
> My professor use to go there an one of my good friends is there right now.
> 
> If u decide to sell the Eriocaulon sp. 'Mato Grosso', i'll certianly buy it.


both are already sold sorry

thanks for your kind words everyone i appricate it very much


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Congrats!!!

Boston is a great city. You'll love it. You'll be a RedSox fan in no time! There are some great "plant people" there too. Hopefully they'll be able to restart the local club soon. NEAPS has some great people in it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats man. Hopefully you can keep a small tank going at school. We'd miss not having you around here.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey, CONGRATS!!!!!!!! I am sure everyone here will miss you.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah definitely keep a small tank running. What are you going to be selling though? I'd definitely be interested in lighting or a co2 system that you have. 

LMK :thumbsup:


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

Congrats! That's really cool. What is your fave instrument?


----------



## baboo_jenge (Apr 6, 2007)

congrats. 

I know it is a really good music school.

Just out of curiosity, how hard is it to get in?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Congrats mate! Enjoy it.


----------

